# Neuer Prozessor



## Cynox (29. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen. Ich hatte mir von Euch beim Zusammenstellen meines Rechners letztes Jahr Hilfe geholt und bin auch recht zufrieden gewesen. Damals hatte ich PC Komponenten für ungefähr 550 Euro gesucht. Vor allem Herbboy hatte mir weitergeholfen und mir zu einer teuren Grafikkarte geraten und dafür nur eine Budget-Lösung beim Prozessor, einen Intel Pentium G860 vorgeschlagen. Für diesen Prozessor suche ich jetzt Ersatz. Früher oder später möchte ich Ihn austauschen. Das kann aber auch erst in einem halben Jahr sein. Nur möchte ich schonmal wissen, ob es sich auch lohnen würde, gleich das Mainboard, ein AS Rock B75-M auszutauschen. Es hat einen 1155 Sockel und hat damals nur um die 60 Euro gekostet, genau wie der Prozessor. Es gibt ja in Intels Sortiment genug Prozessoren der i5 oder i7 Serie, die diesen Sockel nutzen, aber wenn Ihr mir dann doch einen Prozessor von AMD emphehlt, dann müsste ich das Mainboard halt austauschen. Dazu ist das Mainboard wie gesagt auch recht günstig gewesen. Keine Ahnung, ob es noch ganz State of the Art ist, wie man so schön sagt.

Es wäre also nett, wenn Ihr mir eine genrelle Orientierungshilfe bieten könnten und mir sagen würdet, zu welcher Lösung Ihr im Großen und Ganzen greifen würdet. Nur einen neuen Intel Prozessor einsetzen oder ein neues Mainboad und einen Intel bzw. AMD Prozessor?

EDIT: Ich zitiere mal Herbboy von damals:



Herbboy schrieb:


> und bei Bedarf kannst Du die CPU durch einen starken Core i5 ersetzen, der aktuell noch ca 160-200€ kostet. Du darfst da nur nicht ZU lange warten: im Laufe des Jahres kommen ganz neue CPU, die auch neue Mainboards brauchen. Es wird dann zwar natürlich trotzdem noch eine Weile die starken Sockel 1155-corei5-CPUs geben, aber irgendwann werden die knapper, und dann kostet so eine CPU so viel, dass es sinnvoller wäre, direkt Board und auf eine brandneue CPU zu wechseln.



ICh habe die Entwicklung auf dem Prozessorenmarkt nicht weiter verfolgt, aber wenn es tatsächlich so gekommen ist, dann kann ich mir die Antworten ja schon denken.


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2014)

ansich würde es eigentlich eher Sinn machen auf dem Sockel zu bleiben, da die CPUs zwar besser geworden sind, aber so Extrem viel besser als das sich lohnt da noch ein Mainboard für 80€ auszugeben
Und ich werfe daher mal den Vorgänger zum aktuellen Geheimtipp in die Runde:
Intel Xeon E3-1230v2, bx, LGA1155, ohne K


----------



## Cynox (29. August 2014)

Die Frage ist für mich natürlich auch, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht, sich "schon" einen neuen Prozessor zuzulegen. Ich beginne jetzt auch langsam Spiele, die sich nicht mehr in den höchsten Einstellungen spielen lassen. Vorhin habe ich Metro 2033 Redux angemacht. Vorerst war ich nur im Menü, wer es kennt weiß aber, dass auch dort Spielgrafik herrscht. Mal abgesehen von PhysX konnte ich alle Einstellungen auf Maximum stellen, aber wenn ich SSAA auf mehr als 0,5-fach gestellt habe, vielen die Frames gleich von konstant 60 auf unter 30 - und das wie gesagt im Menü, wo noch kein großes Feuergefecht herrscht. Das ist für mich noch kein Beinbruch, zeigt mir aber, dass es langsam Zeit für einen Wechsel wird. Bei der Grafikkarte dürfte ich mit einer Gigabyte Radeon HD7950 OC doch wohl noch bedient sein, oder?


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2014)

die Grafikkarte ist auch noch gut im Futter, die CPU ist halt njoa, so ein Lowcost Einsteigermodell


----------



## Cynox (29. August 2014)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht ^^

Ich will dann kurz bevor ich vorhabe mir eine CPU zu kaufen nochmal hier reinschauen und mich melden. Vielleicht ändert sich die Lage ja bis dahin noch. Ihr könnt natürlich weiter gerne Tips posten.


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2014)

Also, die CPU ist halt auf Niveau eine veralteten Quadcores wie dem X4 955 oder Q8500 oder so - das "reicht" zwar, kann aber in manchen modernen Spielen der Flaschenhals sein. Eine neue CPU für 150-210€ würde da eine größere Leistungssteigerung bringen als eine neue Grafikkarte zum gleichen Preis, denn Deine 7950 ist ca so stark wie eine Karte, die jetzt 150€ kostet. Da würdest Du mit 200€ auch nur 15% mehr Leistung erhalten, aber ne neue CPU kann je nach Spiel auch 50% mehr Leistung bringen. 

Und wenn Du jetzt auch den Sockel auf den neueren 1150 wechselst, wäre die Steigerung noch höher - aber meiner Meinung nach wäre das übertrieben, denn Du brauchst dann halt ein neues Board und gewinnst dafür vielleicht weitere 10-15%. Lieber diese Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder diese Intel Xeon E3-1230 v2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel 1155, boxed (BX80637E31230V2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland CPU (letzterer ist wie ein core i7, hat 8Thread und kann daher wie eine 8Kern-CPU arbeiten) für dein jetziges Board nehmen, das sind dann maximal 210€. Bei Sockel 1150 kommen halt wieder 60-70€ für ein Board noch dazu. 

Aber vorher beim Boardhersteller schauen, ob die CPUs kompatibel sind und man evlt. noch ein BIOS-Update braucht


Du kannst auch nach gebrauchten 3470 oder ähnlichen CPUs Ausschau halten, denn manche Hardwarefreaks wechseln zu 1150, obwohl es an sich nur wenig bringt, und verkaufen ihre Sockel 1155-CPU recht günstig.


----------



## Cynox (1. September 2014)

Beide Prozessoren wären kompatibel. Ich werde mich dann nochmal melden, wenn es so weit ist. Oder einfach entscheiden.


----------



## Cynox (24. September 2014)

So. Ich habe inzwischen mein Studium begonnen und werde wohl schondeswegen einen neuen Prozessor brauchen. Er wird auch für Photoshop reichen und auch Renderings und Animationen in Maya mitmachen müssen. Würde der Xeon das schaffen? Ich denke doch, oder?


----------



## Enisra (24. September 2014)

Cynox schrieb:


> So. Ich habe inzwischen mein Studium begonnen und werde wohl schondeswegen einen neuen Prozessor brauchen. Er wird auch für Photoshop reichen und auch Renderings und Animationen in Maya mitmachen müssen. Würde der Xeon das schaffen? Ich denke doch, oder?



ja sicher, da könnten die mehrfachen Threads auch sicher gut zum tragen kommen


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2014)

Es gibt für Deinen Sockel keine stärkere CPU als den Xeon 1230v2, und auch die neueren Xeon 1230v3 und 1231v3 für den Sockel 1150 sind jetzt nicht direkt 50% schneller oder so.  All diese Xeons sind viel besser als CPUs, die vor 5-6 Jahren "Highest End" waren und selbstverständlich locker für solche Anwendungen wie bei Dir geeignet waren. Insofern: natürlich "reicht" so ein Xeon locker aus. Mit besseren CPUs würdest Du halt dann eine Renderingszene noch schneller fertig haben, und VIELLEICHT würde es im Konstruktions-Modus (so was gibt es doch bestimmt, oder? ) etwas smoother laufen mit einer stärkeren CPU - aber zwingend nötig ist eine Mega-Top-CPU auf keinen Fall.

FALLS Du es Dir leisten kannst und Wert darauf legst, dass die Rendering-Dinge usw. NOCH schneller laufen, dann könntest Du auf einen i7-5820K Intel Core i7-5820K, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed ohne K  setzen - der ist für den erst vor kurzem erschienenen Sockel 2011-3 und kostet 350€. Der ist in bestimmten Anwendungen ein gutes Stück schneller als ein Xeon oder i7 für den Sockel 1150, so um die 30% schneller. Aber er kostet halt deutlich mehr, UND auch das billigste Mainboard für den Sockel 2011-3 ist viel teurer, als es ein "gutes Mittelklasse"-Board für den Sockel 1150 kosten würde: ab 180€ aufwärts...   zudem weiß ich nicht, ob Photoshop und Maya ebenfalls zu den Anwendungen gehören, die überhaupt davon profitieren. Hier wäre auch ein Special zum Sockel 2011-3 Haswell für Intel Sockel 2011-3 - High End oder nur High Cost? 

Aber "brauchen", also: man "braucht" vermutlich nicht mal den Xeon, damit man für Studium halbwegs gut arbeiten kann - das wäre ja auch an sich eine Frechheit, wenn man fürs Studium nen nagelneuen1000€-PC kaufen MÜSSTE


----------



## Cynox (24. September 2014)

Ich seh grad, dass es auch eine v3 Variante gibt. Wo liegt der Unterschied zum v2 und könnte ich den auch nehmen? Der ist nur 15 Euro teurer.

EDIT: Ah, ich seh schon. Falscher Sockel, ich brauch 1155, der hat 1150.


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2014)

Genau, die v-Bezeichnung gibt den Sockel an - das find ich auch was mies gemacht, die hätten da lieber 1230 und den näcgsten dann 2230 nennen sollen oder so... 

Und hast Du auch mein voriges Posting gelesen, mit dem neuen Sockel 2011-3 ? Ich denke zwar, dass das zu teuer sein wird, aber vlt. hast Du ja doch die Kohle


----------



## Cynox (24. September 2014)

Oh, nein, hab ich überlesen, sry ^^" Hab das jetzt aber nachgeholt.

Also das wäre auch echt zu teuer. Ich glaube auch, dass ich erst in einigen Monaten so weit bin, dass ich komplexe Szenen rendern muss. Der Prof meinte aber, dass es schon eine "Spielegrafikkarte, etwas ab GeForce GTX 7XX" sein sollte und man da bloß nicht auf ein Laptop setzen solle, weil das zu teuer würde. Ein PC im Bereich 800-1000 Euro würde da "reichen". 

Wir haben auch die Möglichkeit die Workstations an der Hochschule zu benutzen. Die sind noch von diesem Jahr und haben dem entsprechend auch die neusten Xeon CPUs und AMD FirePro GPUs drin. Aber man möchte/sollte ja auch einiges Zuhause erledigen.


----------



## Enisra (24. September 2014)

nja, ich denke so nen "normaler" Xeon reicht da aus und Geforce hätte den Vorteil das manche Programme das CUDA der GPU nutzen
eine FirePro wäre vielleicht besser, kostet ja aber auch nur ziemlich viel Geld


----------



## Cynox (24. September 2014)

War auch nicht so gemeint, dass ich mir sowas kaufen will, bin ja nicht Krösus. Das meinte auch mein Prof nicht so. Aber wenn man mal eine echt komplee Szene rendern will und doch mehr Geschwindigkeit haben möchte, kann ich das auch an der Hochschule machen - in Ausnahmefällen. Habe die CPU übrigens soeben bestellt. Danke euch beiden für die Beratung


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2014)

Es ist ja eh ne Mischung aus CPU und Graka. Für Echzeit-Dinge wäre es vlt. so, dass nur der Xeon, aber dann eine 50€.Grafikkarte nicht reichen. Aber ich würde es mal mit der AMD einfach ausprobieren - es KANN sein, dass bestimmte Programme eher auf die Nvidias optimiert sind, aber an sich müsste es mit der 7950 gut klappen. Rein von der Spiele-Leistung her ist eine GTX 770 20-30% schneller, genau wie eine AMD R9 280X


----------



## Cynox (24. September 2014)

Nene, da habt ihr mich missverstanden. Ich will mir jetzt nicht unbedingt ne neue Grafikkarte besorgen. Vor allem nicht schon nach 1 1/2 Jahren. Ich bin ja auch nur ein armer Student


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2014)

Cynox schrieb:


> Nene, da habt ihr mich missverstanden. Ich will mir jetzt nicht unbedingt ne neue Grafikkarte besorgen. Vor allem nicht schon nach 1 1/2 Jahren. Ich bin ja auch nur ein armer Student



Das war mir klar, ich wollte Dich nur was "beruhigen"   sofern die Programme nicht absolut AMD-inkompatibel sind, wird Dir die 7950 auch gut weiterhelfen


----------



## Cynox (27. September 2014)

Habe gerade die Hochzeit vollzogen. CPU läuft gut. Schonmal mit Crysis 3 getestet. Wenn ich FXAA und 8-fache statt 16-fache antisotropische Filterung nehme hab ich immer 50+ Frames. Danke nochmal  bin zufrieden.


----------

